# Dance related rhinestone heat transfers in los Angelas



## Skincandie (Nov 24, 2008)

Help. Im looking for pre made rhinestone heat transfers in los Angelas that are dance related and not a million bucks. Im begging you all and crying too, help.
“Dance Mom”
“Dance Dad”
“Letters”
“Dance”
“Dance Rock”
ECT……..


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is a thought , When you are looking for wholesale prices,, and you go to a Rhinestone Transfer website or catalog,, make sure you are veiwing the wholesale price and not the retail price for the public,, most sites have areas for wholesalers, that are 40 to 50% below listed retail price,, so find out if they have a wholesale list, and find out the minimum, to achieve wholesale price, most are one dozen Rhinestone Transfes, but some are 4 dozen at the least, so do some homework,, and never be afraid to ask,for a wholesale price, and find out what grade of stones or studs they are using, as well as Turn around time so you know if you can meet your deadlines or not,,
if you have any more questions,, please ask
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

try a couple of searches in google. Try rhinestone transfers, wholesale transfers and dance rhinestone transfers and that we give you about ten sites with different dance transfers to look at.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

check out Nova : Hot Fix Collections - Rhinestone, Octagon, Nailhead, Epoxy and Antique Metal.


----------

